

Eye Tracking Study on camelCase and under_score Identifier Styles - q_no
http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/articleDetails.jsp?reload=true&tp=&arnumber=5521745

======
grault
The article is accessible without registration:
[http://www.cs.kent.edu/~jmaletic/papers/ICPC2010-CamelCaseUn...](http://www.cs.kent.edu/~jmaletic/papers/ICPC2010-CamelCaseUnderScoreClouds.pdf)

------
justinmk
from the conclusion:

> Although no difference was found between identifier styles with respect to
> accuracy, results indicate a significant improvement in time and lower
> visual effort with the underscore style. The interaction of Experience with
> Style indicates that novices benefit twice as much with respect to time,
> with the underscore style

